# hackery throughout the house



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I look at this slow drain on Sat morning and I go out today to get into this mess.....

some dumbass takes and raised the floor and also installs some kind of plastic buffer that holds water under the plywood.....

the home gets flooded out with a few feet of water and it sits in these little cups and rots out the floor...


then I have to pry up this plywood and tear out a panel installed over the floor drain just to get down to the floor drain 
I did not expect that this would be built up this much.
Nothing a power saw could not cut through

it cleaned out ok fine but they have to tear out this whole framed cluster/uck due to the nasty mold growing under the floo 

and thats not my job....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Lrmh7KFrtTFJUYo38

.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gawd, what a mess. Complete idiot, whomever did that.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Those pimple underlayer are for basement subfloor and you put your aspenite on top.

It's an eye opener to see what happens when you install the pimple down trapping all the mess. But then if you leave it the other side moisture builds and molds. So in the end that product isn't a good idea.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Those pimple underlayer are for basement subfloor and you put your aspenite on top.
> 
> It's an eye opener to see what happens when you install the pimple down trapping all the mess. But then if you leave it the other side moisture builds and molds. So in the end that product isn't a good idea.




So Tango, that grey plastic sheeting with the cups in it is called aspenite , and what is it exactly supposed to be used for??? I have not got a clue..... 


It makes me wonder where These dumbasses got the idea to throw this stuff under that whole plywood floor?? Probably on some do it yourself site...

the lady is getting some handy man from the neighborhood to tear out all the frameing and flooring next week


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is that Dricore stuff they sell at Menards


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> So Tango, that grey plastic sheeting with the cups in it is called aspenite , and what is it exactly supposed to be used for??? I have not got a clue.....
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder where These dumbasses got the idea to throw this stuff under that whole plywood floor?? Probably on some do it yourself site...
> ...


Aspnite is our term for OSB board (Oriented strand board)

The plastic sheet (Floor Draining Membrane) as your refer them to tiny cups prevents a wood floor from touching the concrete. It leaves a gap of air. It doesn't trap moisture causing mold. However seeing a sewer back up or even if it was clear water that product has to be taken out.

https://www.rona.ca/en/floor-draini...MI8v2mvtz_4wIVVluGCh2HIAZQEAQYBSABEgJZKvD_BwE


I've made a spare bedroom in the basement with those dricore squares. It took a ton of shims as the concrete wasn't level and I didn't want it so squeak.

Now after seeing this and since the rest of my basement isn't finished yet I'm going to eventually put a vinyl floor or something and if it floods all I'll have to do is roll it up bring it outside and pressure wash it. I've got bundles and bundles of floating floor to finish the rest of the basement but now I think I'll put them in my bedroom upstairs.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Aspnite is our term for OSB board (Oriented strand board)
> 
> The plastic sheet (Floor Draining Membrane) as your refer them to tiny cups prevents a wood floor from touching the concrete. It leaves a gap of air. It doesn't trap moisture causing mold. However seeing a sewer back up or even if it was clear water that product has to be taken out.
> 
> ...



Yes, with most basements you risk the possibility of it getting wet from either outside rain water of just a broken water heater flooding the room.... its just not wise to install something that can trap water under it that you cannot dry out easily..... the mold issues alone could totally ruin the sale of the home some day

we have seen many floating floors that were ruined on slab homes and had to be torn out due to some plumbing leaks...

I have installed in my own walk out basement * ceramic tile flooring *with throw rugs everywhere 
. 

I suppose a flood would get under this tile too but I have gone through that before and it was no big deal . 

The only 100% sure way to keep from having a basement disaster is just to paint the floor with some kind of epoxy composite like they use on garage floors and then throw down the throw rugs......


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

those plastic sheets are not designed for flood water, just a moisture barrier from any moisture from the concrete , but any large amount of water and they work the opposite and hold the water....wood floors in any basement is asking for trouble, either epoxy as stated above or real ceramic tile put down with thinset will be water proof and dry out after a flood..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> those plastic sheets are not designed for flood water, just a moisture barrier from any moisture from the concrete , but any large amount of water and they work the opposite and hold the water....wood floors in any basement is asking for trouble, either epoxy as stated above or real ceramic tile put down with thinset will be water proof and dry out after a flood..


I wouldn't go with tile either as water or worse sewer waste water will run through each crevice of the thin set and stay imprisoned there.



I'll be having a bigger soap later on to write about. I'm on standby with the city workers so I went back home and waiting for the call.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I wouldn't go with tile either as water or worse sewer waste water will run through each crevice of the thin set and stay imprisoned there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be having a bigger soap later on to write about. I'm on standby with the city workers so I went back home and waiting for the call.


when you squish the tile down, the ridges of thinset are suppose to flatten out and make a solid seal on the bottom of the tile, and then the grout seals the edges of the tile, so not much of anything should get under ceramic tile...if its all masonry, any water/moisture will evaporate from under the tile as its all porous ,,now raw sewage you can bleach the tiles and the bleach solution will go where ever the raw sewage may have seeped to...wood, carpet or any other sponge like material will be trash and need to be ripped out and removed..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when you squish the tile down, the ridges of thinset are suppose to flatten out and make a solid seal on the bottom of the tile, and then the grout seals the edges of the tile, so not much of anything should get under ceramic tile...if its all masonry, any water/moisture will evaporate from under the tile as its all porous ,,now raw sewage you can bleach the tiles and the bleach solution will go where ever the raw sewage may have seeped to...wood, carpet or any other sponge like material will be trash and need to be ripped out and removed..



The tile seems to work best as you have stated... we had 6 inches of water in our walk out basement in 2008 ...... some grey water too.....it came in and receeded again in about 3 hours.... I laid a large amount of bleach water down on the tile to let it seep into any cracks and let it dry out and repeated the process a few more times.... 

I dont really even know if this was necessary but Bleach is dirt cheap and it kills everything dead .......

and the 12x12 tile survived just fine......:devil3:.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The best I have seen is the clear drylok paint. Many people around here have patios, summer rooms, porches, and occasionally basements with slate flooring covered in clear drylok paint. The white paint is good too. 



Covering the walls or floor in a basement is usually not a good idea because it will trap and hold moisture. The walls/floor just stay so cool they condensate and never dry when you cover them with something. Even the fancy houses we do that have 2 or 4 inches of polystyrene foam preventing contact with the soil. Insulation does not stop heat transfer it only slows it down. Just like a flow restrictor does not limit the ultimate pressure when the flow slows enough or stops.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> The best I have seen is the clear drylok paint. Many people around here have patios, summer rooms, porches, and occasionally basements with slate flooring covered in clear drylok paint. The white paint is good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, thats why dehumidifiers were built...once you dry the moisture in a sealed basement it wont come back, or not for a long time...
I sealed my old brick foundation and cement floor with drylock and started getting water running down the walls, it was just condensation, a few weeks with a dehumidifier and the basement was dry as could be...


----------

